# surveyor's coordinates



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to make sense of surveyors coordinates on a plat? I am very experienced in map reading and can't figure it out. Thank u


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

We enter coordinates in a garmen GPS At work to make it to new drill sites.if u can get one try entering them then walk with it.it should get u with in a very short distance of the pin or stake.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I am going to have to GPS it next time I am there. I was hoping there was a way to convert it


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

There may be.i don't know.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I appreciate the help thank u. I will GPS it and then overlay in on Google earth or something


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't know if this will help but, talk to a forester in the area if you have one. He or she can usually give you a heads up on the way to convert and read the surveyors description.

57mm


----------

